# Cerco lavoro



## Gas (4 Novembre 2020)

Ciao a tutti, con pessimo tempismo prima della pandemia ho lasciato il mio lavoro e ora il mercato è abbastanza stagnante.
Negli ultimi 16 anni ho ricoperto posizioni manageriali per una multinazionale americana leader nel proprio settore (servizi) con responsabilità su gruppi di lavoro che hanno raggiunto le 110 persone.
Se l'azienda per cui lavorate o la vostra è alla ricerca di personale, vi sarei grati se mi contatterete in privato.
Zona Milano/Bergamo.

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## princeps (4 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, con pessimo tempismo prima della pandemia ho lasciato il mio lavoro e ora il mercato è abbastanza stagnante.
> Negli ultimi 16 anni ho ricoperto posizioni manageriali per una multinazionale americana leader nel proprio settore (servizi) con responsabilità su gruppi di lavoro che hanno raggiunto le 110 persone.
> Se l'azienda per cui lavorate o la vostra è alla ricerca di personale, vi sarei grati se mi contatterete in privato.
> Zona Milano/Bergamo.
> ...



In bocca al lupo, anche io sono alla ricerca di un lavoro (stage) da mesi ormai, ma non ho nessuna esperienza rilevante alle spalle


----------



## Ringhio8 (4 Novembre 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, con pessimo tempismo prima della pandemia ho lasciato il mio lavoro e ora il mercato è abbastanza stagnante.
> Negli ultimi 16 anni ho ricoperto posizioni manageriali per una multinazionale americana leader nel proprio settore (servizi) con responsabilità su gruppi di lavoro che hanno raggiunto le 110 persone.
> Se l'azienda per cui lavorate o la vostra è alla ricerca di personale, vi sarei grati se mi contatterete in privato.
> Zona Milano/Bergamo.
> ...



In bocca al lupo, ti auguro di tutto cuore di risolvere la situazione, immagino tu ci abbia già pensato, ma nel mio piccolo ti consiglio di provare a sentire chiunque di tua conoscenza, anche solo per un posto temporaneo, ad aprile con la mia ditta chiusa me la sono cavata così, facevo pulizie, non il massimo, ma per campare durante la chiusura mi è bastato. Ti faccio i migliori auguri


----------



## wildfrank (4 Novembre 2020)

Auguroni caro Gas, e come scrive il buon Ringhio, essere adattabili in queste situazioni disgraziate è fondamentale.


----------



## Gas (17 Giugno 2021)

Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
Un abbraccio a tutti!


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare. Per sopravvivere a avevo iniziato a fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!



Grande! Un grosso in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Gas (17 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2363602 ha scritto:


> Grande! Un grosso in bocca al lupo!



Grazie tante Admin!
Anche se non ci conosciamo ho trovato nel tuo forum conforto e supporto.


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!




Congratulazioni e un grande in bocca al lupo


----------



## Gas (17 Giugno 2021)

el_gaucho;2363608 ha scritto:


> Congratulazioni e un grande in bocca al lupo



<3


----------



## gabuz (17 Giugno 2021)

Ottima notizia!! Grandissimo


----------



## fabri47 (17 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!


Super! Dopo aver letto i tuoi post, devo dire che sei un esempio per molti  . Auguri!


----------



## Cantastorie (17 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!



Congratulazioni, personalmente non ci conosciamo ma sono veramente felice per te, davvero.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!



sono contento fratello milanista. In bocca al lupo


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!



Questa si che è una grande notizia. 
Bene fratello, sono felicissimo x te.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!



Daiiii , visto che le cose volgono sempre nel modo positivo ?


----------



## gabri65 (17 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!



Congratulazioni vivissime.

Tientelo stretto e vivilo con il giusto spirito. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## RickyB83 (17 Giugno 2021)

Bravissimo!


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Giugno 2021)

grande gas!


----------



## Route66 (17 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:



> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!



Molto bene, ottima notizia!!
In bocca al lupo per la tua nuova avventura.


----------



## Milo (17 Giugno 2021)

Sono contento che ti sia tolto dai casini, soprattutto con i bimbi a carico. Ti auguro che sia finita del tutto la salita.


----------



## sampapot (18 Giugno 2021)

è una notiziona...visto l'attuale momento "pandemico"...in bocca al lupo!


----------



## wildfrank (18 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!



Un applauso di felicitazioni. C'è sempre bisogno di buone notizie.


----------



## malos (18 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!



Grande, sono felice per te.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!



Sono felice per te..un lavoro che non ami è la cosa che ti distrugge di più (purtroppo lo so molto bene)..in bocca al lupo per tutto!


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Giugno 2021)

Sono felice per te.. io invece ho lasciato l'università proprio in questi mesi, ero distrutto e non ce la facevo più. Ho diploma di liceo quindi non è facile.. stavo cercando per magazziniere, scaffalista.. ma con una buona paga andrei anche a raccogliere i pomodori eh


----------



## James45 (18 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!



Meno male!
So cosa vuol dire trovarsi in quella situazione per esperienza diretta e quindi sono particolarmente felice per te!


----------



## Marilson (18 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2176517 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, con pessimo tempismo prima della pandemia ho lasciato il mio lavoro e ora il mercato è abbastanza stagnante.
> Negli ultimi 16 anni ho ricoperto posizioni manageriali per una multinazionale americana leader nel proprio settore (servizi) con responsabilità su gruppi di lavoro che hanno raggiunto le 110 persone.
> Se l'azienda per cui lavorate o la vostra è alla ricerca di personale, vi sarei grati se mi contatterete in privato.
> Zona Milano/Bergamo.
> ...



in bocca al lupo, ti consiglio di buttarti anima e corpo su LinkedIN, cercando di aumentare la tua rete di contatti e aggiornare il tuo profilo



Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!



EDIT. Auguri vivissimi per il tuo nuovo lavoro!

P.s. il consiglio per LinkedIN vale sempre, magari in futuro ti aiutera' a proseguire la tua carriera


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Giugno 2021)

Gas;2363599 ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, anche se non ci conosciamo mi sono trovato più volte a condividere con voi alcune mie questioni personali, compreso il fatto di aver perso il lavoro poco prima dell'inizio della pandemia.
> E' stato un periodo molto brutto e non ho trasmesso a nessuno, neppure alle persone più vicine, quanto fossi nella [email protected], ero quasi al punto di non avere i soldi per fare la spesa per mangiare (con due figli a carico). Per sopravvivere avevo iniziato fare i mercati, svegliandomi tutti i giorni alle 3:30 e distruggendomi fisicamente.
> Ecco, amici del forum, HO TROVATO LAVORO!
> Un paio di settimane fa ho visto un annuncio per la mia esatta posizione (Manager della pianificazione delle risorse) e dopo le selezioni sono stato preso !
> Un abbraccio a tutti!



Grandissimo, che possa andare tutto per il meglio, un abbraccio


----------



## Gas (14 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo, che possa andare tutto per il meglio, un abbraccio


Ciao ragazzi, nel ringraziarvi ancora tutti per gli incoraggiamenti e la vicinana volevo raccontarvi questa cosa incredibile che mi sta succedendo.
Come qualcuno ricorderà sono separato e con due figli a carico e poco prima del lockdown avevo perso il lavoro, ero rimasto completamente senza soldi e per riuscire a comprare da mangiare avevo iniziato a fare i mercati svegliandomi alle 3:30 di mattina.
6 mesi fa finalmente avevo ritrovato lavoro, ero felicissimo, tornavo nel mondo del lavoro nella mia esatta mansione come manager della pianificazione delle risorse per una multinazionale.
Ecco, un paio di settimane fa sono stato contattato da un'altra azienda multinazionale leader del proprio settore che mi ha offerto un ruolo da dirigente, ho fatto tutti i colloqui e oggi mi hanno confermato che la posizione è mia.
Proprio ora che vi sto scrivendo sto piangendo (davvero) a ripensare a tutto questo, 6 mesi fa mi svegliavo alle 3:30 e mi distruggevo fisicamente per avere 50€ per riuscire a comprare da mangiare ai miei bimbi e oggi sono dirigente di una delle aziende più forti del momento.
Grazie a tutti, credete sempre in voi stessi e non arrendetevi mai.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, nel ringraziarvi ancora tutti per gli incoraggiamenti e la vicinana volevo raccontarvi questa cosa incredibile che mi sta succedendo.
> Come qualcuno ricorderà sono separato e con due figli a carico e poco prima del lockdown avevo perso il lavoro, ero rimasto completamente senza soldi e per riuscire a comprare da mangiare avevo iniziato a fare i mercati svegliandomi alle 3:30 di mattina.
> 6 mesi fa finalmente avevo ritrovato lavoro, ero felicissimo, tornavo nel mondo del lavoro nella mia esatta mansione come manager della pianificazione delle risorse per una multinazionale.
> Ecco, un paio di settimane fa sono stato contattato da un'altra azienda multinazionale leader del proprio settore che mi ha offerto un ruolo da dirigente, ho fatto tutti i colloqui e oggi mi hanno confermato che la posizione è mia.
> ...


Ora puoi assumerci tutti


----------



## hakaishin (14 Dicembre 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, nel ringraziarvi ancora tutti per gli incoraggiamenti e la vicinana volevo raccontarvi questa cosa incredibile che mi sta succedendo.
> Come qualcuno ricorderà sono separato e con due figli a carico e poco prima del lockdown avevo perso il lavoro, ero rimasto completamente senza soldi e per riuscire a comprare da mangiare avevo iniziato a fare i mercati svegliandomi alle 3:30 di mattina.
> 6 mesi fa finalmente avevo ritrovato lavoro, ero felicissimo, tornavo nel mondo del lavoro nella mia esatta mansione come manager della pianificazione delle risorse per una multinazionale.
> Ecco, un paio di settimane fa sono stato contattato da un'altra azienda multinazionale leader del proprio settore che mi ha offerto un ruolo da dirigente, ho fatto tutti i colloqui e oggi mi hanno confermato che la posizione è mia.
> ...


Che dire, bravissimo. Il duro lavoro, fatto bene, ripaga SEMPRE.
Nella tua storia c’è la rinascita, non c’è grande vittoria senza essere caduti. Cadere per rialzarsi, non c’è soddisfazione più grande. Così ti sei forgiato e sei cresciuto più del 90% di tutti noi. Queste sono le storie più belle.
Ad maiora semper


----------



## Gas (14 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che dire, bravissimo. Il duro lavoro, fatto bene, ripaga SEMPRE.
> Nella tua storia c’è la rinascita, non c’è grande vittoria senza essere caduti. Cadere per rialzarsi, non c’è soddisfazione più grande. Così ti sei forgiato e sei cresciuto più del 90% di tutti noi. Queste sono le storie più belle.
> Ad maiora semper


Grazie <3


----------



## Mauricio (14 Dicembre 2021)

Posso dire che leggendo la tua storia sono rimasto sorpreso? 
Nel senso, un manager di una multinazionale, che immagino per arrivare a tale livello abbia un percorso di studio/lavorativo di tutto rispetto, è finito a lavorare al mercato di notte. Prima di passare da un estremo all’altro, non c’è stata alcuna possibilità di trovare un lavoro meno usurante? 
Ed anche il ritorno in grande stile, ripartendo dal basso e ottenendo un ruolo ancor più prestigioso del precedente, come è stato possibile? 
Potrebbe sembrare un post polemico, ma non lo è assolutamente. La cosa importante è che tu e la tua famiglia possiate vivere tranquillamente. Sono solo curiosità, perchè come detto, son rimasto sorpreso per la storia esposta.


----------



## Gas (14 Dicembre 2021)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Posso dire che leggendo la tua storia sono rimasto sorpreso?
> Nel senso, un manager di una multinazionale, che immagino per arrivare a tale livello abbia un percorso di studio/lavorativo di tutto rispetto, è finito a lavorare al mercato di notte. Prima di passare da un estremo all’altro, non c’è stata alcuna possibilità di trovare un lavoro meno usurante?
> Ed anche il ritorno in grande stile, ripartendo dal basso e ottenendo un ruolo ancor più prestigioso del precedente, come è stato possibile?
> Potrebbe sembrare un post polemico, ma non lo è assolutamente. La cosa importante è che tu e la tua famiglia possiate vivere tranquillamente. Sono solo curiosità, perchè come detto, son rimasto sorpreso per la storia esposta.


Ciao Mauricio, grazie per le domande.
Non sono un supereore, dopo aver perso il lavoro ho fatto un lungo periodo di cazzeggio senza impegnarmi quanto dovuto per cercare un altro lavoro. In concomitanza con il mio lassismo è arrivato il Covid, e il mercato del lavoro si è bloccato. Quando mi sono reso conto di essere nella c...a e ho iniziato a cercare con più impegno, non riuscivo a trovare nulla, anche candidandomi per posizioni "inferiori" non ricevevo neanche risposte.
Mi sono ritrovato a fare i mercati perchè è stata a tutti gli effetti l'unica possibilità che ho trovato in quel periodo. Onestamente ero avvilito, mi chiedevo se la mia idea di me come professionista di valore fosse sbagliata. Sei mesi fa sono riuscito a tornare nel mondo del lavoro ed è stata una grandissima iniezione di fiducia, ho fatto benissimo da subito e la mia autostima è tornata integra.
Nel frattempo il mondo del lavoro è tornato vivo più che mai, vedevo tantissime nuove posizioni lavorative ma non mi sono candidato per nessuna, un paio di settimane fa sono stato contattato da questa azienda e come ho raccontato ho preso questa posizione.
Giusto per chiarire, ho tutte le competenze per ricoprirla, non è una cosa senza senso, solo che riguardando il mio passato recente mi sembra incredibile.


----------



## Giofa (14 Dicembre 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao Mauricio, grazie per le domande.
> Non sono un supereore, dopo aver perso il lavoro ho fatto un lungo periodo di cazzeggio senza impegnarmi quanto dovuto per cercare un altro lavoro. In concomitanza con il mio lassismo è arrivato il Covid, e il mercato del lavoro si è bloccato. Quando mi sono reso conto di essere nella c...a e ho iniziato a cercare con più impegno, non riuscivo a trovare nulla, anche candidandomi per posizioni "inferiori" non ricevevo neanche risposte.
> Mi sono ritrovato a fare i mercati perchè è stata a tutti gli effetti l'unica possibilità che ho trovato in quel periodo. Onestamente ero avvilito, mi chiedevo se la mia idea di me come professionista di valore fosse sbagliata. Sei mesi fa sono riuscito a tornare nel mondo del lavoro ed è stata una grandissima iniezione di fiducia, ho fatto benissimo da subito e la mia autostima è tornata integra.
> Nel frattempo il mondo del lavoro è tornato vivo più che mai, vedevo tantissime nuove posizioni lavorative ma non mi sono candidato per nessuna, un paio di settimane fa sono stato contattato da questa azienda e come ho raccontato ho preso questa posizione.
> Giusto per chiarire, ho tutte le competenze per ricoprirla, non è una cosa senza senso, solo che riguardando il mio passato recente mi sembra incredibile.


Felicissimo per te Gas, questa è la prova che credendoci le cose arrivano. Nel mio piccolo ho avuto un miglioramento pur rimanendo nel mio mondo solo per averci creduto e provato, ora i miei vecchi colleghi mi prendono per fortunato, in realtà loro non ci hanno mai nemmeno provato.
Non hai bisogno di consigli ma se posso, non dimenticare mai quello che hai passato e i lavori che hai fatto, ti torneranno utili per vedere tutto in modo diverso


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ciao Mauricio, grazie per le domande.
> Non sono un supereore, dopo aver perso il lavoro ho fatto un lungo periodo di cazzeggio senza impegnarmi quanto dovuto per cercare un altro lavoro. In concomitanza con il mio lassismo è arrivato il Covid, e il mercato del lavoro si è bloccato. Quando mi sono reso conto di essere nella c...a e ho iniziato a cercare con più impegno, non riuscivo a trovare nulla, anche candidandomi per posizioni "inferiori" non ricevevo neanche risposte.
> Mi sono ritrovato a fare i mercati perchè è stata a tutti gli effetti l'unica possibilità che ho trovato in quel periodo. Onestamente ero avvilito, mi chiedevo se la mia idea di me come professionista di valore fosse sbagliata. Sei mesi fa sono riuscito a tornare nel mondo del lavoro ed è stata una grandissima iniezione di fiducia, ho fatto benissimo da subito e la mia autostima è tornata integra.
> Nel frattempo il mondo del lavoro è tornato vivo più che mai, vedevo tantissime nuove posizioni lavorative ma non mi sono candidato per nessuna, un paio di settimane fa sono stato contattato da questa azienda e come ho raccontato ho preso questa posizione.
> Giusto per chiarire, ho tutte le competenze per ricoprirla, non è una cosa senza senso, solo che riguardando il mio passato recente mi sembra incredibile.


Molto contento per te, oggi purtroppo si scivola anche su una buccia di banane, e poi il fatto di essere separato sicuramente non ti ha aiutato,anzi.

Però prendi il lato positivo ,il lavoro duro che hai fatto di notte ti farà apprezzare molto di più quello che la vita ti riserverà da adesso in poi ....un abbraccio.


----------

